# v-cube 3x3



## OneKube (Apr 18, 2009)

OMG why cant it be out  i hope they dont go from like 8x8-11x11 then back to the others. How much do you think it will cost?
and how the design will work out

Figure 3 Here


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Probably nearly impossibel to pop.


----------



## OneKube (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Probably nearly impossibel to pop.



Some one should secretly make one...you didn't hear it from me


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Post that on twistypuzzles, not here. There someone may do it.


----------



## OneKube (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Post that on twistypuzzles, not here. There someone may do it.



Give me an account?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

I wasn't speaking specifically to you, just someone with a twistpuzzles account. I don't have one, so I can't. I have no real need to make one, so..


----------



## OneKube (Apr 18, 2009)

you going to finish that sentence lol

Ill do it 
so...a bear attacked me and i shot him in the face.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 18, 2009)

....We can't give them out, why would we have the permission allow people to make accounts?


----------



## panyan (Apr 18, 2009)

OneKube said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Post that on twistypuzzles, not here. There someone may do it.
> ...



why dont you just make one?


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 18, 2009)

I am actually really looking forward to their 2x2. I would like a *publically sold* 2x2 that is smooth like an eastsheen but cuts corners really well.


----------



## TomZ (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 18, 2009)

I remember you talking about that in Germany. How did it actually turn out?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2009)

That cube looks delicious...
Who made it?


----------



## TomZ (Apr 18, 2009)

I cast it in polyurethane from masters printed on a ZPrinter 450 from a 3D design I made.

The truth is the cube doesn't move very well. It doesn't pop easily even at pretty low tensions and it cuts corners a bit, but that's about it. It is quite heavy (that's due to the solid pieces) and it takes quite a bit of force to move which is caused by the pieces not being as smooth as they could be.

Maybe one day I could sandblast it or something to give it a very smooth finish. But right now a bandaged V5 would work better as a 3x3 than this.

It looks like the V3 has some potential but I don't think it will beat the DIYS that are out there right now. But I would love to be wrong.

A video is uploading.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Apr 18, 2009)

To me, it just looks like your pieces aren't smooth enough. I think some sanding could improve the turning, but I don't really know.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 18, 2009)

I think the 3x3s they have now are fine. I don't really care about a V2 because it's probably going to be clicky like the v6. ES are fine.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

I think the v3 will be better than tomz's, what with professional molds, hollow pieces, smoother finish, etc.


----------

